# Which breed to get? Ragdoll or Birman?



## mystic.kittty

Which one should I get, a ragdoll or a birman?

They both seem like lovely breeds suited to family life, and both seem like relaxed breeds which is what I am after.

I need a cat which gets on with a family environment and will be relaxed enough to put up with my rather highly strung tabby.

Which is the best one to get as I am at a loss between the two - they both seem so lovely :luv


----------



## marie73

I've always wanted a Ragdoll.


----------



## bluemilk

Fill me in on Ragdolls...I've heard people rave about them...are they a special breed?


----------



## coaster

I've always wanted a Birman. Remember that ragdolls are very large cats. Males can get up to 20 pounds. Just image having to pick up and carry a 20 lb. cat. :?


----------



## marie73

I forgot about how large Ragdolls can get. 8O 

Here's a website about Ragdolls

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/ragdoll.html


Here's a website all about Birmans (my Cinderella is a Birman)

http://www.birman.org/


----------



## doodlebug

coaster said:


> I've always wanted a Birman. Remember that ragdolls are very large cats. Males can get up to 20 pounds. Just image having to pick up and carry a 20 lb. cat. :?


I don't have to imagine, I have the real life version here (well, short by a pound). He is very difficult to pick up, compounded by the fact that he doesn't like it and squirms. And he's extremely strong. When he decides to walk across me in the middle of the night I definitely know about it. Many breeds or domestics can end up that big and you'll have no idea when they're a kitten. Kobi was a little over 3 lbs at 12 weeks which is a very typical weight. There was no indication that he would become the monster he is.


----------



## Kattt

coaster said:


> I've always wanted a Birman. Remember that ragdolls are very large cats. Males can get up to 20 pounds. Just image having to pick up and carry a 20 lb. cat. :?



My cat is just a regular domestic short haired cat, and he is 21 pounds lol He's my big boy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Murphy just weighed in at 16 pounds, and I think it's great he's a big boy! As long as he isn't overweight to the point where it's affecting his health, I like 'em big boned. (Projection on my part, no doubt.)


----------



## Silver deer

I've always wanted a Birman, but Raggies are lovely too.

I have friends that have Birmans and a friend who has a Ragdoll, and out of my friends' cats I think I prefer the Birmans personality-wise, but, I think personalities can depend on the individual cat. One of my friends' Birmans is a bit of a Grumpy Grumperson, lol. :lol:


----------



## marie73

I can't really answer on behalf of Birman's, either, because Cinderella wasn't treated well the first 4 years of her life, so her personality isn't of a "normal" Birman. 

I will say, though, that "Birmans' hair doesn't matt" - *total myth *- and it's officialy busted - here and now. :?


----------

